# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Russia Selling Ka-52 Alligator Helicopters to Egypt

## Big Dummy

If you were to ask me, I would say Egypt is gearing up for a war. Couldn't be Israel now could it? Is the UN and NATO totally muzified, and wwilll not retaliate ?






Russia Selling Ka-52 Alligator Helicopters to Egypt

In 2017, the first batch of the Russian Ka-52 Alligator combat helicopters will be ready to be shipped to Egypt, the RIA Novosti news agency reported, citing Deputy CEO of the Russian Helicopters company, Igor Chechikov.
A contract for supply of 50 Russian attack helicopters was signed in December 2015. Egypt has become the first foreign customer, to whom Russia will supply the Ka-52 attack helicopters


The Ka-52 Alligator is a modification of the famous K-50 Black Shark combat attack helicopter. It is the worlds only combat helicopter, where pilots sit side by side with each other that increase consistency of their actions. The Alligator is armed with 30 mm automatic cannon and the Vikhr guided missiles, which are capable to pierce any armor with an active protection.
The Ka-52 is in Russias service since 2011. More than 70 helicopters have been already produced, as well as a ship-based variant, the Ka-52K Katran, was created

----------


## Taxcutter

Does this include Russian technicians to maintain them, and Russian aircrew to fly them?

Asking Arab ground and aircrew to operate and maintain weapons this sophisticated is asking a lot.

Most Arab 'nations' use mercenaries to fly and maintain their helos.

----------

Retiredat50 (11-03-2016)

----------


## patrickt

I don't know enough about helicopters to know whether any of the maneuvers this plane made were unusual for a standard helicopter. The design seems to be different but I don't know if that gives different capabilities.

----------


## Big Dummy

> I don't know enough about helicopters to know whether any of the maneuvers this plane made were unusual for a standard helicopter. The design seems to be different but I don't know if that gives different capabilities.


It is a very good and modern attack helo. It compares to the Apache.

----------


## Taxcutter

With poorly trained pilots or shoddy maintenance, a helo is more dangerous to its crew than to the enemy.

----------


## patrickt

> It is a very good and modern attack helo. It compares to the Apache.


A very different design, though. It has two main rotors and no rotor on the tail. I wonder if that gave it different capability rotating clockwise and counter-clockwise?

----------


## Big Dummy

> A very different design, though. It has two main rotors and no rotor on the tail. I wonder if that gave it different capability rotating clockwise and counter-clockwise?


Yes it rotates easily. It is heavily armed and armored.

----------


## Taxcutter

If well-handled it will no doubt be a danger to its enemy.

One reason Russian stuff sells so well...it's cheap.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Does this include Russian technicians to maintain them, and Russian aircrew to fly them?
> 
> Asking Arab ground and aircrew to operate and maintain weapons this sophisticated is asking a lot.
> 
> Most Arab 'nations' use mercenaries to fly and maintain their helos.


Arab nations generally have to hire outside their countries for pretty much everything.

----------


## Taxcutter

How many times has Israel thrashed well-equipped Arab armies?

----------

